# Themed Market App



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

So, due to having a bit of OCD, I have tried repeatedly to install various orange themed market apps to match the OrangeX theme I am using on AOSP Liberty and am only getting force closes. I have tried deleting the factory one, clearing dalvik cache, manually fixing permissions using root explorer, and some flashable .zips to do this. I even tried swapping out the .png for the icon in the apk as that is all I really want. Any advice you guys have or maybe tips from one of our fantasic themers would be appreciated.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what themes are u trying to download? and also im kinda confused? what exactly are u trying to do? first off deleting factory what and fixing perms on what and using root explorer for what and flashing what zips. and what icons?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

have you tried the ones here? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=957331


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I have tried those and the methods therein. All of them force close. Even the new market force closes IF it installs.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

have you gone to settings-applications-manage applications and cleared data on the market app?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you just want the icon, why not just use adw launcher or something that can change the icons of apps?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> what themes are u trying to download? and also im kinda confused? what exactly are u trying to do? first off deleting factory what and fixing perms on what and using root explorer for what and flashing what zips. and what icons?


Lol. It's all about the market app. Read the title dude!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> If you just want the icon, why not just use adw launcher or something that can change the icons of apps?


Mainly because that is an additional program using resources that would otherwise be free. Pleaze keep in mind that I am not trying to be a pain, but I try to have my devices running as slimlined as possible.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

D3M0NYK said:


> Mainly because that is an additional program using resources that would otherwise be free. Pleaze keep in mind that I am not trying to be a pain, but I try to have my devices running as slimlined as possible.


So uninstall your current launcher?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Lol. It's all about the market app. Read the title dude!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


but he said themed market apps...so i was thinking that he was talking about the stock apps that come on the phone or something. i was really confused and half drunk last night lol.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> So uninstall your current launcher?


ya hes right...i mean launcherpro and adw arent that taxing compared to a stock one. and u can customize alot more than just the icons.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Gonna give those two a go and see if I can find something to match my theme.


----------

